# USJA Suspends & Expells Dozens



## Champ-Pain (Jun 16, 2011)

There's an E-mail going around - that states atleast a couple of dozen names, of members that have been suspended or expelled from USJA - United States Judo Association. I know it has to do with some kind of criminal action/activity by these folks, but I can only guess what... does anyone here on MT know what the hell is going on over there? Please, let me in on it. Thanks


----------



## puunui (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the USA Judo's page relating to suspensions and expulsions.

http://judo.teamusa.org/about-us/disciplinary-actions


Here is the USJA's page relating to suspensions and expulsions.

http://www.usja-judo.org/Expelled/expelled.htm


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 20, 2011)

puunui said:


> Here is the USA Judo's page relating to suspensions and expulsions.
> 
> http://judo.teamusa.org/about-us/disciplinary-actions
> 
> ...


 WOW! Is this USJA & USA Judo we're talking about - or a bunch of Catholic Priests? Dispicable!!!

What's your take on this?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, the first thing is disgust at teachers who do that. I know that in my area, several years ago, a TKD teacher who was also teaching HKD, closed unexpectedly and supposedly went to the upper mid-west area. Rumor was it was due to allegations of improprieties with a young female student.  Rumor also was that he began teaching immediatly at a school there.  I don't know what if any outcome there was, much less about any truth to the rumors.

At least the two Judo associations seem to be trying to self-police themselves instead of just cover it up. If so, that has to be applauded.

Do any of the other MA associations in the USA or elsewhere do that, and publicly announce it?


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 23, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> Well, the first thing is disgust at teachers who do that. I know that in my area, several years ago, a TKD teacher who was also teaching HKD, closed unexpectedly and supposedly went to the upper mid-west area. Rumor was it was due to allegations of improprieties with a young female student. Rumor also was that he began teaching immediatly at a school there. I don't know what if any outcome there was, much less about any truth to the rumors.
> 
> At least the two Judo associations seem to be trying to self-police themselves instead of just cover it up. If so, that has to be applauded.
> 
> Do any of the other MA associations in the USA or elsewhere do that, and publicly announce it?


 Sometimes they do - other times, they just sweep it under the carpet, in hopes that it goes away un-noticed. There have been BIG time names - non of which I will mention, of course - that have behaved inappropriate with and around under age athletes, and have never been investigated or followed up on - because of the BIG name, the minor did not want to cooperate - so the crime went unpunished. Lets be clear on this - it was a crime, and many folks knew about it, including some LEO, the minor's parents, brother, and many others... yet no real investigation. Another case, where a minor's coach allowed the student to attend a night out at a bar with adults - one of who supposedly had some sort of sexual contact with him/her... just two very well known and documented cases in my area.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 24, 2011)

JudoChampion said:


> Sometimes they do - other times, they just sweep it under the carpet, in hopes that it goes away un-noticed. There have been BIG time names - non of which I will mention, of course - that have behaved inappropriate with and around under age athletes, and have never been investigated or followed up on - because of the BIG name, the minor did not want to cooperate - so the crime went unpunished. Lets be clear on this - it was a crime, and many folks knew about it, including some LEO, the minor's parents, brother, and many others... yet no real investigation. Another case, where a minor's coach allowed the student to attend a night out at a bar with adults - one of who supposedly had some sort of sexual contact with him/her... just two very well known and documented cases in my area.


 
If a victim and parents refuse to report to or cooperate with police, essentially, nothing happened. It's just rumor. I don't mean to minimize incorrect or illegal conduct, but if it hasn't been at least reported, then proven, it must be classified as rumor or an unsubstantiated report.. That is why in my post above I classified what I said as rumor. Something happened as the teacher closed quickly and moved from the area. But did the teacher do something illegal or was there a false accusation? I don't know. Either way, the school was closed abruptly and MA suffered.


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jun 24, 2011)

oftheherd1 said:


> If a victim and parents refuse to report to or cooperate with police, essentially, nothing happened. It's just rumor. I don't mean to minimize incorrect or illegal conduct, but if it hasn't been at least reported, then proven, it must be classified as rumor or an unsubstantiated report.. That is why in my post above I classified what I said as rumor. Something happened as the teacher closed quickly and moved from the area. But did the teacher do something illegal or was there a false accusation? I don't know. Either way, the school was closed abruptly and MA suffered.


 I agree - I wasn't there, for any of it - so of course - I meant "suppossedly/allegedly"... 

... but I know many or all of those "rumored" to have been involved, in both cases... most/all of which I consider to be very nice folks, and a couple of which I don't. :flushed:


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

The page has been removed... any further updates?   Yeah I know I am a year late


----------

